# Text von oben nach unten ausrichten



## dave (12. April 2002)

Hi!
Weiss jemand von Euch, ob man mit CSS normalen Text statt von links nach rechts von oben nach unten laufen lassen kann?
Mein ich hätt so was mal gesehen.. kann aber keinen Befehl dafür finden...

dave


----------



## braindad (12. April 2002)

ähm...nö, geht nicht. wäre mir neu, aber ich lasse mich gerne belehren 

einzige mögl. die ich sehe ist ein zeilenumbruch per <br>. kann natürlich verdammt viel arbeit werden  anderseits kann man mit sicherheit per php lösen. hmm....egal


----------



## dave (12. April 2002)

Naja, das ist nicht ganz das was ich will...
Ich will nicht de Buchstaben untereinander haben, sondern den ganzen Text praktisch um 90° drehen...

Weiss aber echt net ob das geht...


----------



## braindad (12. April 2002)

axo, sry!

aber das geht auf keinenfall  vielleicht mit nem JS/JA? kA, aber nicht per css


----------



## Worka (10. Juli 2004)

*Schriftart*

Hallo Leute, kann mir vielleicht einer hier sagen, wo ich eine Schriftart herbekomme die bei sehr klein auch gut aussieht.. Brauch die für ein Banner wo daneben ganz klein : Werbung stehen soll...

Wäre nett .. Stefan


----------



## Sven Mintel (11. Juli 2004)

Hallo....

es gibt hier auch ein Typographie-Forum.
Dort findest duch fachkundige Leute und jede Menge Links welche dich auf deiner Suche weiter bringen können.


----------



## da_Dj (11. Juli 2004)

Stichwort *Pixelfonts*


----------



## SilentWarrior (11. Juli 2004)

Und hier noch der Link dazu : http://www.designerinaction.de/fonts/show.php3?art=pixelfonts.


----------

